# La Horde d' Hadès



## Pedro Carneiro (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone has had experience with this kennel before? Any opinions on their dutchies? Heard they had some strong mondio ring line with very solid dogs and good foundation training and was wondering...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Pedro Carneiro said:


> Anyone has had experience with this kennel before? Any opinions on their dutchies? Heard they had some strong mondio ring line with very solid dogs and good foundation training and was wondering...


While its generally a mistake to look at the pedigrees and think they are correct, assume for a moment they are. Their dogs are FCI pedigreed and appear to go back to Vastenow etc so they should be similar to them.


----------

